
Tesla Model S racer can do 0-62mph in 2.1 seconds - vasco
http://www.topgear.com/car-news/electric/tesla-model-s-racer-can-do-0-62mph-21-seconds
======
RichardHeart
I've heard the limiting factor to racing these is that the batteries overheat,
so unless they upped the cooling system to those batteries, I don't know how
they plan to not go into limp mode.

